# Question regarding the KJV Allan Bibles



## tmckinney (Oct 4, 2009)

If this question has been already answered in previous threads I apologize. But one of these days when I accumulate enough $$$ I would _love_ to purchase one of these bibles. From the pictures online they look like exquisitely made bibles.

Is the font of these bibles any larger than the font of a Cambridge Concord Reference Bible? I want something that is not going to strain my eyes.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 4, 2009)

In my opinion the Allan and Cambridge are of the same quality (I do realize this opinion may banish me to the outside of the camp). I have both in goatskin. The font appears the same size. My Cambridge wide margin (20 years old) is easier on the eyes (because of page color/font contrast/less bleed-through) but I prefer the cross references found in the Allan (1 year old). 

Bryan


----------



## Michael (Oct 4, 2009)

tmckinney said:


> If this question has been already answered in previous threads I apologize. But one of these days when I accumulate enough $$$ I would _love_ to purchase one of these bibles. From the pictures online they look like exquistely made bibles.
> 
> Does the font of these bibles any larger than the font of a Cambridge Concord Reference Bible? I want something that is not going to strain my eyes.



It depends on which KJV Allan Bible we are talking about. Do you have a particular one in mind? The Longprimer is the largest and very easy on the eyes. The Clarendon is probably my favorite, a personal size with very legible type.


----------



## tmckinney (Oct 4, 2009)

> It depends on which KJV Allan Bible we are talking about.



What about the Clarendon? Is the font bigger than the Concord? The Concord is just too small for me.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 5, 2009)

> *Allan 53, 52-Long Primer Family*. This is known as perhaps the best overall Allan Bible. As you can see, it performs well in virtually every category. Beside the Allan Binding, the Oxford text block is among the best. The typeface makes Bible reading a pleasure. The typeface is comparable to the Cambridge Concord Classic Reference-perhaps 10% larger. The French Morocco binding is softer than calfskin and a bit more firm than goatskin-an excellent choice as well. The paper is opaque and isn't see through.
> 
> The Longprimer rates an "A" in Legibility, Binding, Paper, Overall.


Also highly rated is the * Allan 20/25 - Brevier Blackface Family* which my wife gave me for my birthday. It is GORGEOUS and supple in Brown.



> Allan 20, 25 -Brevier Blackface Family. As the name suggests, the type face is bold and crisp. An excellent Bible-in both Goatskin and French Morocco.
> 
> It receives a rating of A - Legibility, A - Binding, A/B - Paper, A - Overall


----------



## tmckinney (Oct 5, 2009)

> The paper is opaque and isn't see through.


Excellent.


----------



## Michael (Oct 5, 2009)

tmckinney said:


> > It depends on which KJV Allan Bible we are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Clarendon? Is the font bigger than the Concord? The Concord is just too small for me.



I don't have a Concord so I'm not sure. I _can_ tell you though that the Clarendon is *very* readable. It is simply an exquisite Bible by any comparison. If you have any other particular questions I'd be happy to help.


----------



## tmckinney (Oct 5, 2009)

If anybody can give me a comparison between the font sizes of a Allan Brevier Clarendon and a Cambridge Concord I would appreciate it.


----------



## tmckinney (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 8, 2009)

Brevier Clarendon - The font is probably 7 or 8 point and it is very readable.
Cambridge Concord has an 8 point type (I believe).


----------

